# Sources of Food-Grade barrels?



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Try Freund containers. (Google them)

Summer


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

I've gotten mine (about 35) free (55 gal drums) from an area food/milk processor - Dean Foods. They go through so many in a day, they need to dispose of them, and shipping them back to the origin point isn't cost effective. I think they had strawberry syrup in them for strawberry flavored milk. Try a processor in your area.

MM


----------



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

if you go to Ripley, Ms .. goto the "dog road" there is a man there that sells them. He has some food grade plastic I do belive. It is about an hour drive for me.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

dairies.....


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

How many do you want? Send a truck my way, and I'll load it up.


----------



## Benton2569 (Feb 26, 2007)

Look for a beverage producer in your area. I went to a juice company and picked up brand new metal drums for $8 each. The contained apple juice concentrate (from of all places....China!).


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

If you can't find appropriately lined drums, Kelley's sells a large plastic bag, heavy-duty, for lining drums.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

